# Program Manager, Dungeons & Dragons, WotC



## Morrus

Program Manager, Dungeons & Dragons


Location: WA - Renton
Employment Type: Regular
ID: 8367




Description


Suits Optional...
...Brains Required!!


Wizards of the Coast, a subsidiary of Hasbro, Inc., and the world's largest publisher of adventure games, including Magic: The Gathering® Trading Card Game and Dungeons & Dragons® Role-playing Games has an exciting opportunity for a Program Manager, Dungeons & Dragons to join our team. Only local candidates need apply. There is no relocation assistance for this position.


We offer competitive salaries, a great benefits package, and the excitement of working in a creative organization. But the best part of working here is that we think creating products that bring hours of enjoyment to millions around the globe is an inherently cool way to earn a living.


POSITION PURPOSE


As the Dungeons & Dragons Program Manager at Wizards of the Coast you will work in a fast-paced creative environment to help ensure the company produces the right products at the right time. You will be responsible for the coordinated management of multiple related projects that are directed toward a common objective. This includes identifying inter-dependencies, defining scope, managing risks and issues, monitoring budgets, and ensuring there is cross-company project communication.


You are responsible for determining and coordinating the sharing of resources among constituent projects to the overall benefit of the program. You will drive customer and stakeholder satisfaction, ensure alignment of the individual projects with the program goals, as well as provide support and guidance on individual projects and to individual project managers. You will determine program and project management best practices for all D&D projects.


Our ideal candidate is a strong leader with a well-established history in program and project management. You need to maintain a broad view but have the ability to go deeper into details if required. You understand and employ the fundamentals of what project managers do to run a project successfully. You use strategic visioning and planning to align program goals and benefits with the long-term goals of the organization. You understand the methodology of program management, including enhancements and improvement opportunities. You are able to resolve conflicts and direct individual project team members by providing specific work instructions if necessary. You are a persuasive credible communicator and have excellent interpersonal skills. You are a motivated, enthusiastic team leader who is able to approach program management with a positive, optimistic attitude and work with all levels of project managers.


KEY RELATIONSHIPS


The Dungeons & Dragons Program Manager assists in the execution of the program vision and requirements, creation of final specifications, and change management to ensure that deliverables are produced to specification, within budget and schedule constraints for the below departments:


- Technology
- Research & Development
- Creative & Production Services
- Finance
- Sales


MAJOR RESPONSIBILITIES:


Program Management


- Manage multiple interdependent projects from start to finish, ensuring the dependencies between projects are understood.
- Partnering with the Brand Program Manager, develop a viable plan using goals and objectives of the program, applicable historical information, and other available resources in order to align program with expectations of sponsors and stakeholders.
- Address program risks and issues by identifying and selecting a course of action by taking into account the program constraints and objectives in order to enable continued program progress.
- Manage program change in order to control cost, resources, schedules, and quality for your assigned programs and projects.
- Capture program status and data by ensuring the population of the program management information system in order to maintain accurate and current program information for the use of stakeholders.
- Establish alliances and negotiate with Technology, R&D, CAPS, Finance and Sales by recognizing dependencies in order to assess potential partnership and commitment to the program.
- Maintain overall responsibility for each project’s progress measured by execution to specification, cost and schedule.
- Anticipate, identify and resolve conflict across teams.
- Maintain portfolio data for all active and proposed programs and projects, including key dates, risk mitigation, schedules, resource requirements, and status.
- Perform capacity planning and assist with resource management for constrained resources across the company.
- Develop, implement, and improve tools and processes that aid effective project execution.
- Other tasks as assigned.


QUALIFICATIONS


Prior Related Experience:


- 5 - 7 years program or project management experience required, 7 - 10 years preferred
- 3 - 5 years video game development experience required, 5 - 7 years preferred
- Experience working in an entertainment or gaming environment preferred
- Experience working in a major scheduling tool required; knowledge of [MENTION=20940]Tas[/MENTION]k or MS Project preferred


Knowledge, Skills and Abilities:


- Proven track record of delivering successful multimillion dollar projects or programs
- Proven track record of developing and implementing process improvements
- Able to communicate verbally, visually, and in writing
- Creates clear, concise technical and financial reports using Excel and Word
- Creates clear, concise presentation materials using PowerPoint and Visio
- Develops and maintains constructive and cooperative working relationships with others
- Inspires loyalty and trust, handles oneself ethically following core values and beliefs
- Builds mutual trust and encourages respect and cooperation among team members
- FileMaker Pro experience a plus


Education and Training:


- Bachelor’s degree in a technical subject required or equivalent experience; MBA preferred
- PgMP or PMP certification preferred


Travel Requirements:


- No travel is required.


Time Expected to Reach Full Performance Level in Position:


- The Program Manager is expected to reach full performance within 6 months. Although program management skills will be effective within one month, it will take additional time to develop stakeholder relationships and master the marketing environment.


Physical Requirements:


- Office environment, able to work on a computer or phone for long periods of time.


We are an Equal Opportunity / Affirmative Action Employer


The above is intended to describe the general content of and the requirements for satisfactory performance in this position. It is not to be construed as an exhaustive statement of the duties, responsibilities, or requirements of the position.


For more information about careers at Hasbro become a fan on Facebook, follow us on Twitter and join our careers group on LinkedIn.


J2W Posting Code: Wizards of the Coast






Business Unit: Wizards - Corporate

http://company.wizards.com/about/ca...geons-dragons-job-renton-wa-us?careers-view=1


----------

